# conexant fusion 878a DVR driver



## peshbon (Dec 25, 2010)

hi, does anybody here have any idea where can i get a driver for the dvr card? 

i have searched the internet but cant seem to have a free download for that. thanks for helping.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Conexant are very clear - "Please note that Conexant does not manufacture PC-based TV tuner or video capture cards. We suggest that if you have an issue with your TV tuner or video capture card, please contact your manufacturer for information regarding drivers...".

So, who made the DVR card ?


----------



## peshbon (Dec 25, 2010)

CCT said:


> Conexant are very clear - "Please note that Conexant does not manufacture PC-based TV tuner or video capture cards. We suggest that if you have an issue with your TV tuner or video capture card, please contact your manufacturer for information regarding drivers...".
> 
> So, who made the DVR card ?


:4-dontknom actually you are right, the dvr was built using conexant chip but it is not conexant who made the dvr card. and i can not tell who manufacture the dvr card because it does not have a manufacturers logo or name on it. the card comes without a box, no labels and no cd. how can i know the manufacturer?:wave:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try this http://members.driverguide.com/dire...c76c9080ce8fbdf89d961e&file=TV_TUNER_878A.zip


----------

